# Best Clicker?



## juniper (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm thinking of starting clicker training with Juniper. From what I've read a lot of the clickers are too loud for tiels because they're made for dogs and made to be heard outdoors etc. Does anyone have a rec for a clicker that would be good for birds?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

You could use a pen or an old snapple lid


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Dog clickers are fine. They do tend to startle the bird at first but you can muffle the sound by holding the clicker up against your body. Once the bird starts enjoying the training it doesn't care how loud the clicker is.

You can make a click sound with your mouth. The sound isn't as consistent as a mechanical clicker, but it's a lot easier because you don't have to juggle a clicker along with everything else that you're doing during the training session.


----------



## Jynxstorm (May 15, 2010)

I have a dog clicker that I bought from pet co last month. that I use for my training. I did however click it a few times before I started to fully use it with my birds so that they could get used to the sound.


----------



## Tibbers (Jul 9, 2010)

I also use the dog clicker from Petco. It was only $1.25 or so and it works very well.


----------



## juniper (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. Today I used a pen and it did the job but I'll be heading to Petco to pick up something more manageable. I had to keep remembering to flip the slot down so it would click up and while that worked for the simplicity of what I was doing I can see how it would be difficult when trying something more challenging.


----------

